# emachines t3516



## ptroy90 (Jul 15, 2007)

does anyone know where i can get a sound driver at? the link from the emachines download site doesnt work and i cant get thru to customer support


----------



## ptroy90 (Jul 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## EGS (Jul 15, 2007)

Here you go:
http://www.e4me.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T-Series&model=T3516


----------

